# HSQLDB korrekter Shutdown



## Cali (6. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich verwende seit einer Weile HSQLDB mit einer kleinen Helpdesk Applikation,
die mein Kollege und ich nutzen.


Da wir keine Möglichkeit bekommen, HSQL als Server zu installieren lasse ich es im FILE Modus laufen. 
Das ist in soweit nicht tragisch als das wir wirklich nur selten schreibend auf die DB zugreifen und meistens nur sie nur alle paar Minuten mal abfragen.

Mit den neueren HSQLDB Versionen schließt sich die Datenbank nicht mehr wie früher (da hat nach jedem query ein close() gereicht und dann war es das). 

Wenn ich das Programm aufrufe und etwas abfrage wird nach dem close Befehl die DB nicht geschlossen (läßt sich daran sehen, dass eine db.log, db.lck, db.data vorhanden ist und in db.properties modified=yes gesetzt ist..

Dadurch kann mein Kollege das Programm nicht starten, wenn ich es offen habe. Nur wenn ich die Java-Applikation schließe, schließt sich die DB ebenfalls.


Ich verstehe nicht so recht warum, habe aber gelesen, dass man mit dem SHUTDOWN() eine saubere Beendigung erzwingen kann, nur leider ist mir nicht klar wo und wie ich das anwenden soll.



MfG
Cali


----------



## nollario (6. Apr 2005)

war sehr einfach, denk ich:


```
stmt.execute("shutdown");
```

hab aber auch lange nach einer passenden methode gesucht


----------



## Cali (7. Apr 2005)

Erstmal danke, 
dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast um mir zu helfen.

Ich sende also "shutdown" als SQL Query an die DB?

Ich werde es testen, wenn ich wieder im Büro bin.


Gruß
Cali


----------

